
FileSend – Simple open source client side encrypted file sharing service - ghewgill
https://filesend.standardnotes.org/
======
bradknowles
And how does this compare to “Magic Wormhole”?

~~~
davidcollantes
Magic wormhole is command line, made with Python. This is a web application,
made with Ruby on Rails. If you visit the URI you will notice further
differences.

